# ALASKA



## ARCHER (Feb 17, 2004)

Chelse,
This is for you.  Don't forget to take lots of notes on your trip North and post the good stuff when your return on while your on your way.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.  We want to go to the Northwest and Northeast before in the next year or two and actually wanted to drive up to Alaska (we been there on a 14 day land/cruise trip and loved it), but would like to spend more time at various places.
I'm sure  I'll be communicating with your before you leave.  We are headed back North from the Sunshine state around the first week of April.
See ya


----------



## C Nash (Feb 17, 2004)

ALASKA

Thanks Archer, still hoping to get away first of May.  Might be a little early to leave but getting antsey now.  Mighe even leave in April.  trying to get the Motor home and toad ready for the trip.  Probably just make a shield for the toad front and wind shield.  Was going to put the guard flap on back of MH but, after listening to those from up there have decided against it. Will be hopefully driving the Dalton Highway as far north as possible, in the toad and they say the tankers slow down for nothing and really sling the gravel off the road. Plan on taking a lot of pictures if I can figure out how to burn them to a cd off the lap top.  maybe we'll get to head south next winter.  Did you find a reasonable campground?


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 18, 2004)

ALASKA

Chelse,
Still looking for future campgrounds here in Fl for winter.  As it stands right now, we will come back to Cocoa Beach in the late fall (Nov).
Hope you have a safe trip.  If you have a digital camera, there is instructions that normally come with them to tell you how to download to PC (it is really easy....If I can do it, anyone can).
More later


----------



## gatorbob (Feb 18, 2004)

ALASKA

 Hello everyone Im new to here. I live in Florida and have rving for a year. Would like to meet others who travel both in Fl. and around looking for friends. Bob


----------

